# Is it just me?



## archstanton (Jun 5, 2009)

Or is it a little creepy to read some of these graphic sex posts with the person's picture there? Takes away some of the magic...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I find some non sexual posts kinda creepy too...


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

archstanton said:


> Or is it a little creepy to read some of these graphic sex posts with the person's picture there? Takes away some of the magic...


I totally understand...I just avoid looking at their profile pic.


----------

